# More job hunting stories



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 22, 2019)

In the past, I wrote that I was interested in finding a job after I shutdown my web dev company. Here's another interesting story--at least to me.

Very large software company calls me after finding my resume somewhere, looking for a "full stack" developer.



> HR: From your resume it doesn't look like you are full stack. We're not looking for front end programmers.
> 
> Me: I don't understand. I've done everything from configure servers to programming javascript to even graphics.
> 
> ...



I told her I was tired of having to deal with all the different languages and other tech involved with every company doing something different and I wanted to find a place that is settled on one foundation but she said they deal with all kinds of tech and languages. Which is why I'm writing this. This well-established company's sites, customer facing, are bland to boring. She even told me they have a number of issues with getting all these pieces to work together. It makes me think that this is the real issue with web development--even software development--nowadays. People grabbing onto the latest headline and declaring they have to use it cause everybody on the internet is using it cause they saw it as a reddit headline(!!!)! Then they scramble to find the one guy to do React, one guy to do Vue, another to do Wordpress, another to do .NET, another for Java, etc.

If they would just establish themselves as a company that could create the same services--as this company did--using one solid methodology, they could eliminate or consolidate several of those same people in one concentrated effort.

That is what we did very successfully with a relatively small group of guys but, in the end, I could tell we were losing more and more work because *we* *didn't want to* make your Azure service work with Amazon through React on "the cloud" through Facebook APIs just so you could display your emojis. I am positive this is the cause of so many issues on the 'net today and salesman led headhunter style hiring isn't helping matters.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

Haha. In the past I hated looking for jobs in this way and I am sure I will have to go through it many more times in the future 

Agreed, there is too much language / platform interop going on in webdev these days. No-one has any time for any actual work. A single homogeneous codebase has so much technical merit.

You come across as technical in your posts so I might even suggest put *everything* on your CV and then brush up on it or learn it before technical interview. I know a lot of developers who do this and since the industry has basically become "buzzword bingo" at this point I don't even feel this kind of behavior is unethical. So long as you know you can learn a technology and be more proficient at it than someone who is less technical but has been using a technology for 2 years.

The question is; if you secured a job and it used every trendy web tech under the sun, would you actually stay or be straight out looking for a more sane job? XD

Perhaps look into companies who do embedded work but require a web server (i.e routers, appliances, etc). Much of that needs to be a little constrained which cuts out bullshit like react and ${FANCY_FRAMEWORK} allowing you to work on more elegant solutions. I think if I went into the webdev world, this is the only thing that would keep me sane XD


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 22, 2019)

Watching for the next steps of this.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> Watching for the next steps of this.


Agreed. Though I am also counting down the days before drhowarddrfine gets sick of it and starts up another development company.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 22, 2019)

Or buy a yacht and spend all his free time sailing. Well, he could also do web development from the boat since we now have 20Mbps satellite connection from KVH.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 22, 2019)

Full Stack Developer. Yeah. Comes with a hydra membership? (No offence to the members of hydra, btw)

Whoever needs to add react to his code so azure can access ASW for the FB emojis should preorder some CVEs...

Yeha, I'm currently also looking around and this full stack stuff keeps piling up.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 22, 2019)

The only reason I'm doing this at all is because I have a guilt trip over losing a bunch of money in the stock market a while back.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 22, 2019)

Secret tip of how to get a small fortune out of the stock market: start with a big one 

That is a rigged game if I ever saw one. 

Nobody likes loosing money, but you should only enter there with money you can loose.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

Or do what the banks do and use other people's money for their stock market games


----------



## Birdy (Aug 23, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Nobody likes loosing money, but you should only enter there with money you can loose.


Do you mean before entering a bank?


----------



## Crivens (Aug 23, 2019)

Birdy said:


> Do you mean before entering a bank?


"What is the robbing of a bank compared with the opening of a bank?" - Berthold Brecht


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 23, 2019)

Extra credit reading: Other Peoples Money and How the Bankers Use It, by Louis Brandeis


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 23, 2019)

There was a method I used that worked very well for me based on financials alone. There was a stock, PECS, I don't recall the actual company name, that was poised to explode and all my indicators said the same thing. As my other stocks had run their course, I put that money into PECS and was so sure I was right in doing so that I invested on margin. If you don't know what margin is, it's like taking a loan out with your stocks as collateral. If the price falls, you can get a margin call forcing you to sell stock to recoup the loan amount which is often 2x the dollar value. I finished all that on September 8, 2001.

I was absolutely correct as I saw PECS skyrocket a few weeks later.


----------

